# Cauliflower



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I want a new taste for cauliflower as I'm sick to death of cauliflower and cheese sauce. Anyone have a great tasting recipe that uses this veggie?


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

I like to use cauliflower as a stir fry with fresh pea pods. You could also make cauliflower soup with dumplings. And there's always pickled cauliflower.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I love fried cauliflower! Just batter up the florets and deep fry. Yum!


----------



## Raven12 (Mar 5, 2011)

Chowder.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

This is the only way I like cauliflower, and I REALLY like it:

*South Indian Curried Vegetables*

1) Mince a small onion. Heat Â½" oil in the bottom of wok. When hot, toss in 1 tsp black mustard seeds and cover till done popping. Add onion and stir a bit. 

2) After awhile, add 2 tsp whole cumin seeds and Â¼ tsp ground fenugreek. Stir more. Add 2 Tbsp minced fresh ginger, 1 tsp turmeric, and two cauliflowers cut into flowerets and cubed stem. Stir well to coat everything with yellow. 

3) Add Â½ tsp cayenne, Â½ 15oz can of tomatoes, 2 tsp ground cumin and 1 Tbsp sugar, 2 tsp salt. Cover and lower heat. 

4) Meanwhile, chunk up 1.5 cups carrots, and toss those in, too. When done, add a cup of frozen peas, and when they have warmed up, stir in a handful of chopped cilantro and a pinch of garam masala (optional). 

Serve with rice or chapati.


----------



## thesedays (Feb 25, 2011)

I love it roasted as florets with olive oil and another cruciferous vegetable, like broccoli or Brussels sprouts.

"The Joy of Pickling" has a wonderful Indian pickle recipe, but you have to make it 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Mock Garlic Mashed Potatoes

Steam a head of cauliflower in a couple of inches of water until fork tender.
Drain cauliflower and place into food processor with a
chopping blade and a clove or two of diced fresh garlic. Add
two tablespoons of mayonnaise, one tablespoon of butter, and salt & pepper. Process until smooth.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

I cook it the same way I cook potatoes. Mashed, roasted, au gratin, scalloped and in soup. Roasted you can add curry powder, cajun powder, italian seasoning and parm. About anything depending on your tastes or what you feel like.


----------



## myminifarm (Sep 6, 2007)

This is my favorite recipe for Cauliflower, it is really quick & easy takes less than 1/2 hour start to serve time.

Swiss & Cauliflower Soup

1 Medium Cauliflower, cut into small florets
6 Cups Chicken Boiling Broth
1 Cup (4 ounces) Grated Swiss Cheese
2 Tablespoons All-purpose Flour
1 Cup Light Cream
Paprika

In a heavy saucepan over medium heat, place cauliflower in boiling broth & simmer, covered, until cauliflower is tender. About 10 minutes.

In a small bowl combine cheese & flour, mixing well. Gradually stir cheese mixture into broth. Stirring constantly until well blended & thickened. Add cream and heat to just below boiling. Sprinkle with paprika for coloring.

Tip: If your garden, or the supermarket, offers less-than-perfect cauliflower heads, cut away the brown parts & make this wonderful soup. It&#8217;s hearty enough to make a light meal.
Serves 4-6.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I love it breaded and pan fried in butter. If simply steaming it, try it with horseradish! (as a dipping sauce)


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

thesedays said:


> I love it roasted as florets with olive oil and another cruciferous vegetable, like broccoli or Brussels sprouts.


I roast mine, too, only I don't worry about other vegetables (although that is nice), and I mince some garlic over it. Roast at a fairly high temperature until it begins to caramelize. Absolutely.... gorgeous!!

If you have any leftovers (unlikely), simmer them in chicken stock until very tender, then add whole milk and blend with a stick blender until smooth. Season with salt and pepper to taste and throw in a bit of thyme. Makes a fantastic roasted cauliflower soup.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Steamed with butter and Mrs. Dash....James


----------



## opalcab (May 16, 2011)

Mock Mash It's Awesome 
1 Head Cauliflower
1 Raw Garlic Clove
1/4 cup cream Cheese 
1/2 Sour Cream
Salt And Pepper To Taste 
Buzz Togather in food processor until smooth


----------



## Mountain Mick (Sep 10, 2005)

Mountian Mick Southen Fried Cauli 
Â© Mick Blake 1990
Try rubbing the Cauliflower florets with cruhed garlic and dipping a season flour of corn flour & chilli powder now make a batter and deep fry , and serve with a blue ranch dressing or sweet and sour diping sauce. we love it like this. 

Here my recipe for batter I used in our Fish & Chip shop. Make a very crisp batter. 
Batter
3 cup Self raising flour
Pinch salt
Pinch bi carb
1/2 teaspoon Curry powder
Ice Cold water enough to make runny batter

Deep fry at 185Â°C = 365Â°F
If you need a golden yellow batter just add few drops yellow food dye


----------



## ralph perrello (Mar 8, 2013)

Use a greased cookie sheet. Break up the cauliflower and spread out over cookie sheet. Put into a preheated oven 350 deg. for however long it takes it to get partially carmalized, about 15 to 25 min. This brings out the sugar and it tastes sweet.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

SCALLOPED CAULIFLOWER

Steam florets from one cauliflower until crisp-tender (about 10 minutes). Drain then place in an oiled baking pan. 
Make a white sauce: in a small saucepan, melt 2 tbsp butter until it foams. Sprinkle 2 tbsp flour slowly, whisking well to blend. Remove from heat and add 1-1/4 cups milk a little at a time, stirring to avoid lumps. Return to heat and simmer until the sauce thickens. Add 1/2 tsp salt and some ground pepper.
Pour the sauce over the cauliflower. Sprinkle on 1 cup grated cheese, followed by chopped green onions. Top with some bread crumbs and dust with paprika. Bake at 300 for 20-25 minutes. Cheese should be melted and crumbs golden brown.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Also, try aloo gobi, an Indian dish with spiced potatoes and cauliflower.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...ower-and-potatoes-aloo-gobi-recipe/index.html


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Steam the whole head a bit, slice really thin and toss in tortellini pasta salad.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

We like it roasted with olive oil and rosemary, and a little salt and pepper (Nature's Seasonings is good too).

Cut it into florets/large chunks and spread on large baking sheet or a 9x13 dish. Start with 3T or so of olive oil and just sprinkle fresh or dried rosemary lightly over the top along with the seasoning and stir to coat. Don't use too much rosemary at first because it can be pretty strong and overwhelm the cauliflower. You can adjust it to your tastes the next time you make it.

Roast at 400 about 45 minutes, depending on how big the florets/chunks are. Stir occasionally. It should roast until light brown.


----------



## Franzia (Jul 13, 2004)

I do this except I use toasted sesame oil, no rosemary, no anything else... Keep it in there until it is very brown...very good! I also do baby Brussels sprouts! They are to die for even if you HATE Brussels sprouts, I proved it. They must get almost black and very crispy. I had them in the oven at a friend's house (very accomplished cook) and he came and told me I better get in there because they are really brown, I went to look and told him they need another 5-10 minutes at least...he shook his head. In a few minutes, he came out and sad one in his mouth and another in his hand and said he picked out a couple small ones and wanted me to write down exactly every single detail what I did, they are the best he'd tasted! I said it will only take one line, Brussels sprouts and drizzle toasted sesame oil, toss'em and roast until burnt even if some ol' grouch says they were done a long time ago!!! I may have lightly sprinkled coarse sea salt on them...maybe not; most vegetables don't get salt...except potatoes, they have to have salt!


----------

